

SyncFree: Large-Scale Computation Without Synchronization [video] - cmeiklejohn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KP_pxFhlVU

======
desdiv
For anyone else that's confused:

What they're talking about: [http://docs.basho.com/riak/latest/theory/why-
riak/](http://docs.basho.com/riak/latest/theory/why-riak/)

Their github: [https://github.com/basho/riak](https://github.com/basho/riak)

CRDT = "Conflict-free Replicated Data Type" or "Convergent Replicated Data
Type" or "Commutative Replicated Data Type"

This page explains what the heck CRDT is:
[http://basho.com/tag/crdt/](http://basho.com/tag/crdt/)

